# Reason You Started Shooting



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

Hey guys. Well, I was just curious as to the reason ya'll started shooting.

I myself started when I was three. I used my dad's old little red recurve. One time when we were all practicing at my aunt's house. I got a little excited and when my mom was going to pull her arrows I pulled back and shot her in the rear end. Luckily I was 3 and no real force was behind that arrow. But back to my own question. My dad had been shooting forever and decided to get me started in it. He has been my coach since well, I could walk and I wouldn't have it any other way.

Katie


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

wow katie we have more in common than we know!! i started shooting when i was 3 with a little yellow plastic bow, then my dad broke it and i got a compound when i was a little older, then when i was like 13 i wanted to get into it so i got into a league and it all evolved from then!!!


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

wow katie we have more in common than we know!! i started shooting when i was 3 with a little yellow plastic bow, then my dad broke it and i got a compound when i was a little older, then when i was like 13 i wanted to get into it so i got into a league and it all evolved from then!!!


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

I started when I was 3. that was when my mom and STSman got together. bout a week after we moved in he stuck a little custom made recurve in my hands. Then when I was 7 I got my first compound and ut went up from there.


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

13 Officially but ive been fascinated with archery since I was little...hey im 1/10 Cherokee what can I say haha. My grandfather was named after a Cheif by his father who hunted bear with the cheif for many many moons haha. I have always been fascinated with it.


----------



## SmashtheXring (Feb 25, 2006)

i REALLY started when i was 9... but i had a little red plastic compound that i shot when i was like 5. ... and i loved it so much. :tongue:


----------



## arnie-da-archer (Oct 29, 2005)

i started archery on holiday my old man booked me on a course and i have loved it ever since have been shooting for about 3 yrs :wink:


----------



## EC0003 (Nov 12, 2004)

Started at cub scout camp, then found a joad and evolved from there.


----------



## alexvpaq (Nov 28, 2005)

I started when i was 15 , now i am 16 but i always had been atracted by this great sport!


----------



## AJ008 (Nov 20, 2002)

The reason I started was to annoy Katie:tongue: 
Nah back in the day (when I was 10) I was gun shy so I got a bow instead of a Winchester. Stated shooting 4-H and that helped me out alot:wink:


----------



## brokenblade (Nov 5, 2005)

To shoot deer. Is there any other reason.LOL.


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

AJ008 said:


> The reason I started was to annoy Katie:tongue:
> Nah back in the day (when I was 10) I was gun shy so I got a bow instead of a Winchester. Stated shooting 4-H and that helped me out alot:wink:


You don't show up to leagues much so you fail at annoying me.


----------



## AJ008 (Nov 20, 2002)

Dang I'm sorry to disapoint:tongue: 
That first friday I was gone because I had to drive to Billings for an NRA air pistol match the next morning and last week I didn't have a rig:wink: 
But don't worry I'll be there with the other two milk toasts tomorrow:tongue:


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

I won't. I might show up for part of leagues tomorrow. 
But since I sprained my wrist I think I might find something else to do. 
But my nice make up will look pretty.


----------



## AJ008 (Nov 20, 2002)

YNGARCHER said:


> But my nice make up will look pretty.


As long as your bow string won't smear it on the release:tongue:


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

I meant score...
That was a little awkward. Me and make up don't exactly get along.


----------

